
Mercedes plans to let its self-driving cars kill pedestrians in dicey situations - negrit
http://www.businessinsider.com/mercedes-benz-self-driving-cars-programmed-save-driver-2016-10
======
blackflame7000
In my opinion, the car should choose the option such as to minimize damage for
the person doing the correct thing. If someone walks out into oncoming traffic
then there are consequences involved. However, if the car made a
miscalculation then there is not much corrective action that can be done since
it has already misjudged the situation and thus its world view is no longer
reliable. It's impossible to say whether any corrective action the car makes
will actually improve the situation since clearly objects are not what/where
it thought they were.

------
Cozumel
If it was my car I'd certainly prefer it to save my life over strangers, who'd
buy a car knowing that at the first sign of trouble it'd ram you into a wall?!

MIT has an interesting simulator up, about the choices you'd make too
[http://moralmachine.mit.edu/](http://moralmachine.mit.edu/)

~~~
justaaron
yeah and the 2 takeaways were 1) most responders thought that the car and
passenger should be sacrificed in favor of the pedestrian (common sense would
agree, as the passenger is making a conscious choice to travel in a risky mode
of transport, versus a pedestrian exercising their basic human right to exist
and walk on the sidewalk, etc.)

2) most responders also said that they wouldn't buy a self-driving car, so at
least they are consistent lol...

------
justaaron
typical mercedes driver

